
Microsoft ending sponsorship of SQL Saturday - tcarn
https://twitter.com/IrishSQL/status/1050526847153393666
======
tcarn
I've learned so much from these events, hopefully it won't impact these
wonderful sessions that have made me build my business on sql server.

------
EstellaMystagic
I wonder if they plan to do another event like this later. Learning SQL is
always helpful.

